# Wow! Shit, Tsunade cut in half!!!



## Fay (Sep 11, 2012)

So this is what Kishi meant when he said there's loads of gore in this manga 

I kind of had the feeling Tsunade was going to die when Dan said he was gonna wait for her in the after life...but this is just cruel...

That said, damn this chapter is fucking epic !


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 11, 2012)

yo ima be fucking pissed if she survives


----------



## Ƶero (Sep 11, 2012)

You guys need to read some seinen, this shit is tame. Berserk makes Naruto look like a story about bunny rabbits and cupcakes.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 11, 2012)

thing is zero, enough is enough. like this is a war ffs. somebody important  should die, shonen or seinen


----------



## KevKev (Sep 11, 2012)

That was fucked up Mads, Tsunade didn't deserve that. 
A Susano'o bitchslap would've done greatly


----------



## Mantux31 (Sep 11, 2012)

NO
NO
you got it all wrong

The bottom part of Tsunade will enter the half way to death and meet Hashirama Senju, he will fix the top part with his wood, then Tsunade will appear and kill everyone with the name Nade


----------



## Ptolemy (Sep 11, 2012)

I like how there is basically a dozen threads about the same thing. Everyone (myself included) were harping on about how someone should get injured or die, and when it actually happens everyone's reaction was like 'holy shit'. 

With that being said, having seen her reasonably injured, I could wouldn't actually mind if she lived. Out of all the characters, Tsunade is one of the few who it would actually be believable.


----------



## AeolusXII (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't even understand the physics behind that image of her split in half, how the hell did her legs get all the way down there, compared to her upper torso?

I didn't even notice her legs till I came here, I had go to back and look.

Meh, doesn't matter--it was fucking awesome.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, I thought she was like cut in half like when they used to quarter someone back in the day but she seems to be only cut below the belly button (which is still horrific but it leaves the possibility that her internal organs aren't floating underneath that branch somewhere).


----------



## Mateush (Sep 11, 2012)

AeolusXII said:


> I don't even understand the physics behind that image of her split in half, how the hell did her legs get all the way down there, compared to her upper torso?
> 
> I didn't even notice her legs till I came here, I had go to back and look.
> 
> Meh, doesn't matter--it was fucking awesome.



Madara moved her legs and.... :ho


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 11, 2012)

Dat Madara


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 11, 2012)

I had the impression that that tree started small across her midsection and expanded while bifurcation her in the process. It would explain the distance between the halves. This also means that she was smushed in half and not cut.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 11, 2012)

It's just two different women. Tsunade's going to have to learn some better parlor tricks to impress me


----------



## AeolusXII (Sep 11, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Madara moved her legs and.... :ho



I prefer this theory.

I just hope he teabagged her before or after.

I'm picturing it right now.

Smexy.

:rofl


----------



## kingcools (Sep 11, 2012)

nothing especially cool about violence tbh.
To some extend needed to be taken serious but elsewise just teenager appeal


----------



## G Felon (Sep 11, 2012)

AeolusXII said:


> I don't even understand the physics behind that image of her split in half, how the hell did her legs get all the way down there, compared to her upper torso?
> 
> I didn't even notice her legs till I came here, I had go to back and look.
> 
> Meh, doesn't matter--it was fucking awesome.



That's exactly what I was gonna say


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 11, 2012)

AeolusXII said:


> I don't even understand the physics behind that image of her split in half, how the hell did her legs get all the way down there, compared to her upper torso?
> 
> I didn't even notice her legs till I came here, I had go to back and look.
> 
> Meh, doesn't matter--it was fucking awesome.


Madara really fucked shit up.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 11, 2012)

Madara Learned 1 or 2 tricks about slice and dice people in half with Duo "i cleave 60 mechs with my Energy Scythe" Maxwell Senior


----------



## Samehada (Sep 11, 2012)

Tsunade isn't dieing. I wont allow it. 

She has enough to save 4 people, Oonoki is going to tell her to save herself and let him pass. He will trust that they will be able to stop Madara with the army's help.


----------



## galvao18 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> You guys need to read some seinen, this shit is tame. Berserk makes Naruto look like a story about bunny rabbits and cupcakes.



Dat Berserk  , Dat over-the-top gore & rape 

on topic: Tsunade is going to live, just like hinamori did


----------



## ovanz (Sep 11, 2012)

I didn't notice she was cut in half the first time lol.

Dat madara rampage >>>> kakashi rampage.


----------



## Kage (Sep 11, 2012)

that looks painful.


----------



## gershwin (Sep 11, 2012)

At last. Blood and guts


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Sep 11, 2012)

Damn, Oonoki, you should have just let the Pimp King be on his way, but no, you had to be all gung-ho...


----------



## CandleGuy (Sep 11, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> yo ima be fucking pissed if she survives



Expect to be mad.

I don't know why anyone expects any character to die excluding the villain, after the villagers were brought back to life.


----------



## Renyou (Sep 11, 2012)

Just Madara showing how much he hates Hashirama's guts by mutilating his granddaughter.

I doubt it would be this bad if not for that fact.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Sep 11, 2012)

I didn't even notice it until i read the pun thread.


----------



## I Blue I (Sep 11, 2012)

Does it make me a bad person if my reaction to seeing the kages was to giggle like a school girl?


----------



## Kyrie Eleison (Sep 11, 2012)

Renyou said:


> Just Madara showing how much he hates Hashirama's guts by mutilating his granddaughter.
> 
> I doubt it would be this bad if not for that fact.



Wouldn't it just be Madara showing what he thinks of her previous display of guts?


----------



## Bansai (Sep 13, 2012)

There is still hope that Tsunade is not going to die. Why I think this? Well, look at that:



Dan told Tsunade not to join him for another while, and I bet that when he said "while", he didn't mean five minutes. Katsuya has the ability to save Tsunade's body, so there is hope that Tsunade will survive this, the question is just whether Tsunade will use all her chakra in order to save Mei Terumi, Onoki, A and Gaara, or if she has enough chakra to heal them and herself. 

But really, wouldn't it be weird if Tsunade died even though she just met Dan who told her not to die? In that case saving her life was just a waste of time, and giving her chakra would also be useless, so why would Kishimoto make Dan do all these things if Tsunade is suppose to die anyway? I mean, we didn't even see her using the chakra Dan gave her, so why should Kishimoto have drawn this scene? I'm not convinced that she will survive it, but on the other hand I doubt that she'll die just now.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 13, 2012)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> There is still hope that Tsunade is not going to die. Why I think this? Well, look at that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Errr Dan saving her wouldn't be useless even if she dies now because its thanks to him giving Tsunade chakra that the latter may save the kages. Or at least some of them(I bet on Gaara at least).

A heroic sacrifice to save her comrades...that looks like Dan's chakra was of much use after all.


----------



## Bansai (Sep 13, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Errr Dan saving her wouldn't be useless even if she dies now because its thanks to him giving Tsunade chakra that the latter may save the kages. Or at least some of them(I bet on Gaara at least).
> 
> A heroic sacrifice to save her comrades...that looks like Dan's chakra was of much use after all.



Doesn't explain the "don't come for another while" line though. And Dan gave Tsunade his chakra in order to protect her, wouldn't it be a little bit disrespectful if she used that chakra in order to save others? I don't think that this is what Dan wanted.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 13, 2012)

Emporio Ivankov said:


> Doesn't explain the "don't come for another while" line though. And Dan gave Tsunade his chakra in order to protect her, wouldn't it be a little bit disrespectful if she used that chakra in order to save others? I don't think that this is what Dan wanted.



As a Hokage it is Tsunades mission to protect her comrades even at the cost of her life. To abandon the kages and use the chakra given to her only for her own sake would be selfish and unworthy of someone who calls herself Hokage.

And Dan asking her means nothing as the kages were promising Naruto to win and yet they failed. Tsunade wanted Jiraiya to return safe and yet he died.

Good guys do not always get what do they want.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 13, 2012)

Ƶero said:


> You guys need to read some seinen, this shit is tame. Berserk makes Naruto look like a story about bunny rabbits and cupcakes.



Beserk has too much of it and Naruto doesn't have it at all.


----------



## Cheirete (Sep 13, 2012)

When I saw that panel, I was really shocked. Perhaps the most brutal scene I've seen in Naruto.


----------



## Kage (Sep 13, 2012)

enerp8 said:


> When I saw that panel, I was really shocked. Perhaps the most brutal scene I've seen in Naruto.



nah. part 1 zabuza getting skewered by all those weapons but still managing to cut off gatous head with the kunai in his teeth was worse imo.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 13, 2012)

That scene took me by surprise, I must admit.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 13, 2012)

The day I see Tsunade getting stabbed, cut in half...all coming true. Now, the true death!


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Sep 13, 2012)

Its about time she dies.She should have died back in the Pain arc.


----------

